# car hire in montesinos



## warburton (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, thank you to the members who suggested I start a new post with this rather than tagging it on to an age old posting as I had done.

Forgive me for dropping in. I am coming over to have a look at the area with my daughter in a couple of months, we will be staying in Montesinos and were thinking of buying there, but I take on board a lot of things said in the Montesinos thread regarding la Herrada.

I have spent three years trying to become fluent Spanish so would hate to live somewhere I shouldn't even need to use it.

I have a practical question I am hoping you might be able to help with. I am looking for some cheap car hire for three weeks.

Can anyone please recommend anywhere?

I have of course spent a long time googling, but was hoping for a personal recommendation.


If this is one of those annoying questions which gets asked a lot, then please forgive me.

thanks for your time

Warmest regards
JW


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

warburton said:


> Hello, thank you to the members who suggested I start a new post with this rather than tagging it on to an age old posting as I had done.
> 
> Forgive me for dropping in. I am coming over to have a look at the area with my daughter in a couple of months, we will be staying in Montesinos and were thinking of buying there, but I take on board a lot of things said in the Montesinos thread regarding la Herrada.
> 
> ...


welcome

I can't remember this being asked before- hopefully someone from that area will know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

warburton said:


> Hello, thank you to the members who suggested I start a new post with this rather than tagging it on to an age old posting as I had done.
> 
> Forgive me for dropping in. I am coming over to have a look at the area with my daughter in a couple of months, we will be staying in Montesinos and were thinking of buying there, but I take on board a lot of things said in the Montesinos thread regarding la Herrada.
> 
> ...



I dont know about prices etc, but one place to get some "ball park" prices would be the airport that you're flying into, there should be loads of rental places there and google - not sure where that would be cos my Spanish geography isnt good lol!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## warburton (Jun 11, 2010)

yes. thank you. have had plenty quotes from the airport and googled many places. But I often find the best deals tend to be from small operators without a massive internet presence.

I would usually wait until I was pout there and then look around, but finding this forum put me in hope of being a little bit more organised.

possibly?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

warburton said:


> yes. thank you. have had plenty quotes from the airport and googled many places. But I often find the best deals tend to be from small operators without a massive internet presence.
> 
> I would usually wait until I was pout there and then look around, but finding this forum put me in hope of being a little bit more organised.
> 
> possibly?


just in case you don't - here's the yellow pages for car hire in Los Montesinos


Alquiler De Coches Los Montesinos. Empresas y servicios relacionados con Alquiler De Coches en Los Montesinos


----------



## warburton (Jun 11, 2010)

that is brilliant thank you.


----------

